# First range visit with my P226 Elite-?? about ammo



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

I finally got to go out and fire my new SIG P226 Elite 9mm. I brought 2 different manufacturer's ammo- Federal 115g I got from Wal-Mart and Speer Lawman 115g I bought from Gander Mountain. The Speer ammo was flawless, but the Federal had several FTE per magazine load. I probably shot close to 200 rounds. I guess my newbie question is it the 'break in' period that may be causing the FTE with the Federal or the ammo itself? I am guessing at this point it is the ammo since the Speer was flawless. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

First off, I'm assuming the gun was NIB. Did you clean it thoroughly before taking it to the range? Magazines too? The packing/shipping grease used on it as it leaves the factory will cause malfunctions if not removed prior to shooting. It tends to get gummier as it gets hotter and fouled with carbon.

There isn't anything wrong with either ammo that you shot. Even bad lots get into circulation once in a blue moon, but I think your FTE's may have been due to something other than the ammo. Most people do NOT disassemble and clean their mags prior to use. That grease really needs to be gone before lubing up and shooting your gun.

Proper lubrication after cleaning is also necessary for firearms to function properly. Some like a little while others like quite a bit more. SIG's, unlike Glocks for instance, prefer a decent amount of lubrication whereas the Glocks like to be pretty clean and relatively dry.

Generally the break in period for most handguns these days is around 500 rounds. Plus or minus a little for slightly tighter or looser tolerances attributed to minor variations during the production process.

I shoot mostly WWB for punching paper and 147gr Federal Hydra-Shok for SD/HD use. Different strokes for different folks. Unless it is really old or otherwise questionable surplus stuff, most commercially available ammo these days are trouble free and functionally reliable (in centerfire that is - rimfire will be a different and debatable subject for another time).


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> First off, I'm assuming the gun was NIB. Did you clean it thoroughly before taking it to the range? Magazines too? The packing/shipping grease used on it as it leaves the factory will cause malfunctions if not removed prior to shooting. It tends to get gummier as it gets hotter and fouled with carbon.
> 
> There isn't anything wrong with either ammo that you shot. Even bad lots get into circulation once in a blue moon, but I think your FTE's may have been due to something other than the ammo. Most people do NOT disassemble and clean their mags prior to use. That grease really needs to be gone before lubing up and shooting your gun.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Yes, it was NIB, and unfortunately there was no cleaning prior to use. I will do that today. This is a learning experience for me and that is one of the reasons I am on this site.:smt023 Btw, I LOVE the P226.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

My very first was a P226 while I was stationed in Germany, 1991. It has over 25k~ rounds through it flawlessly and it still sees action on every range trip, I don't own any safe queens.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

*An update*

After cleaning the P226 including the magazines I ran 30 rounds each of Winchester FMJ (WBB), Remington, Federal, and Speer Lawman with no FTE's. Got close to 300 rounds through it now. I will clean it again tonight, but it appears the gun just needed a little work and a little cleaning.:smt038


----------

